# Hello from sunny Florida..



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

This is my first post and thought since this is where I spend most of my time it would be fitting. Etch told me about this place, since signing up I have seen some amazing detailed work posted here, hopefully sometime down the line I will post some of my fresh water baits.

Tight Lines~ Vinny


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome, look forward to seeing your stuff....

Rod


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome Vinny!

Douglas


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome Vinny.

Andy


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard...great place to post your work, seek help or give advice...there are many true artists on here...can't wait to see your stuff!


----------

